# Reformed congregations in Israel?



## srh17 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, 

My husband and I will be in Israel for three weeks in April. We would like to find a sound community as contacts and for Lord's day worship. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Susan


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 9, 2011)

They are the only reformed congregation in Israel.

http://65.71.233.194/arbca/missionary/maoz.htm

try this link instead;
Grace and Truth Christian Congregation - SermonAudio.com Grace and Truth Christian Congregation Rishon LeTsion, Israel +972 39661898 contact


----------



## pauldrakedsd (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Anthony, I don't think that link worked. Good info to know though.


----------



## srh17 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Iconoclast. The numeric address didn't work. Do you have a text url? 

All His best,

Susan


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 9, 2011)

Banner of Truth Trust General Articles

http://www.gracechurchofdupage.org/israel.html


----------



## srh17 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, I found them! I thought I was asking too much but so glad to know we have a place to go on Easter!

Susan


----------



## jayce475 (Mar 10, 2011)

There is a small bible Presbyterian there called Baraka Bible Presbyterian Church if you would like to fellowship with them. Baraka BPC


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Mar 10, 2011)

I've met a gentleman named David Zadok a couple of times who is Reformed and lives there. He runs a publishing company that prints Reformed literature. Here's his link: HaGefen Publishing


----------



## Tim (Mar 10, 2011)

The Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland has meetings in Tel Aviv and Jerusalem. The information can be found at their website; at the end of the FP magazine pdf.


----------



## TexanRose (Mar 10, 2011)

Tim said:


> The Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland has meetings in Tel Aviv and Jerusalem. The information can be found at their website; at the end of the FP magazine pdf.


 
Actually, last I heard, they are no longer having services in Tel Aviv. They do have morning and evening services in Jerusalem on Sunday (I would say "on the Sabbath" but that obviously has different connotations in Israel). Services are held in the basement chapel of the YMCA. They don't celebrate Easter though.


----------



## Tim (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Sharon. Good to have the update.


----------



## bpkantor (Mar 11, 2011)

If you are in Jerusalem and don't mind that we are reformed baptist I am part of one. PM me for details and address and directions and everything. Here is our website:

Voice In The Wilderness

There is also one in Rishon LeTsiyyon which I am familiar with. They are a great congregation as well.

Let me know if you would like more details.

God bless,
--Ben


----------

